# Anubias leaves falling off



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

All the rage, I am Anubias crazy. I love the plant and have collected about 14 different variants.
I recently upgraded my lighting in one of my main tanks to HO, and it currently gets about 3.5 watts per gallon. This is my problem tank. I dose the Seachem line, because its awesome. Haven't changed any doses. I never measure anything, I never do any water changes, and all my fish see happy.

On a number of my mother plants, the adult leaves have been falling off. As this is happening, the rhizomes are putting out new leaves like crazy. I know all about crypt melt, but know little about whats happening to my Anubias right now.

*Are the old leaves unable to handle the light*, so the plant puts out new leaves that can?

I guess in the end, as long as they're alive... eh. Might have to change the photo period.
Currently around 9 hours.

Ideas?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Gordonrichards,



> Are the old leaves unable to handle the light, so the plant puts out new leaves that can?


I think that is highly likely!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Ahha. Seattle do you think the rhizomes will be fine in the higher light then?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Gordonrichards,

I constantly have to remind myself that I am working with a "system" and that I need to try to keep it "in balance". In fact, Tom Barr commented on the same thing on a talk he did a GSAS earlier this month.

CO2 + Light + Nurtrients = Growth

If I increase my light, but not my nutrients and CO2, then my plants will probably suffer from deficiencies. If I increase my light intensity and/or photoperiod then I make sure I am providing enough CO2 and nutrients.

As for your Anubias, they may recover from new growth at the rhizomes. Watch the new growth that is coming out for any signs of deficiencies. If you start losing the new growth leaves then you may have to either cut back on your light and/or increase your nutrients. 

I typically do 2 WPG and most plant species grow well. Is there a reason you wanted to go to so much light?


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I realize in a way I probably haven't dosed enough, considering I only had comprehensive and excel. I ended up purchasing the entire seachem line and dosed my tank with it.

I've been slowly making my way to a high tech tank, First it was the canister filter, then the light. Next step is the co2.

*The main reason why I wanted more light?* I upgraded my girlfriend's 40 breeder to H.O. and saw explosive stem growth, and plants that were green in my tank, reddened in hers. I had a case of light envy. :^)

My previous light gave me about 1.8 watts per gallon.
My current light gives me about 3.5 watts per gallon.

In the end I really just want my red plants to be red, and green to stay green. Its a pretty healthy tank. At least my room will be warmer in the winter :^)


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

> The main reason why I wanted more light? I upgraded my girlfriend's 40 breeder to H.O. and saw explosive stem growth, and plants that were green in my tank, reddened in hers. I had a case of light envy. :^)
> 
> My previous light gave me about 1.8 watts per gallon.
> My current light gives me about 3.5 watts per gallon.
> ...


Ah yes, I have heard about the dreaded "light envy"! LOL!

With that much light, make sure you are keeping up on your Excel dosing as well as the ferts. I have found it very easy to have large algae outbreaks with high light and low co2. If you get co2 will she end up with "tank envy"!!!!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I just got worried since I have around 70 anubias plants in that one tank. I'm used to losing cuttings due to bacteria getting into the rhizome, some leaves falling off when I first purchase them, but not a mass exodus.

She probably won't envy me when I go co2, she will probably consider me retarded for spending $700 on my tank setup. She always has a case of plant envy though.

I plan on going co2 in october after I pay off my credit card bill from vacation. Probably going with a milwaukee and a 5 pound container. Should last me a year on a charge I think for the 33 gallon tank.


----------

